
6 Ways to Outsmart Apple’s Iosification - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/6_ways_to_outsmart_apples_iosification/
======
jenius
This website is so horrible that I can't even read the article. Maybe posting
a readability version would fare better? The ads and popups and everything are
too much.

~~~
kaolinite
I saw none. Are you really still browsing without an adblocker?

